# My Favourite 214 Accutron



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I met up with Actaurus (Colin) today having not seen him for over a year. It was meant to be just a battery changing session, coffee and a general natter about watches, elderly relatives etc.

But I ended up buying three of his watches! 

One is a Saga Electric complete with box, paperwork etc. Very nice bundle and I'll do some photos of this some other time. Mel will like it since its essentially a back-set Timex complete with Dundee paperwork.

The second is a very nice Hamilton Everest II. Quite similar to the Hamilton Vantage but with a much nicer dial. It's a scarce 505-based model.

But the third is one that I lusted ( :wub after when I serviced it for him 2 years ago. It is my favourite 214 Accutron and not a design I've seen before --- I've seen other 214 Railroads but none with these raised numbers, hand style and blue 24 hour text. I'm so glad that this one did not get convert into some dreadful Spaceview --- with that chapter ring, it would have been an easy conversion.

The outer and inner boxes, plus paperwork and signed Bulova buckle, battery hatch tool just add to the overall package. Thanks Colin...it's a fantastic 214 Accutron! :yes:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I like that a lot. Hankering after an accutron of some sort myself. Just can't decide which one.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Littlelegs said:


> I like tha. t a lot. Hankering after an accutron of some sort myself. Just can't decide which one.


I think you may have decided.

Got to agree though, that is nice..


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

That is, indeed, an interesting and beautiful Accutron RR. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Paul, you are a tempter... I am now realising that I need a hummer .... that is a lovely watch!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MerlinShepherd said:


> Paul, you are a tempter... I am now realising that I need a hummer .... that is a lovely watch!


Merlin, you have one...my UpDown!


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes I do but it's not perfect for me.... :wallbash:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Is that an "Up Down" Day Date? My personal favorite Accutron.......... although that Railroad one above is a smasher!! :thumbup:


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

MerlinShepherd said:


> Paul, you are a tempter... I am now realising that I need a hummer .... that is a lovely watch!


You can't have just one hummer!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oliverb said:


> MerlinShepherd said:
> 
> 
> > Paul, you are a tempter... I am now realising that I need a hummer .... that is a lovely watch!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Oliverb said:
> 
> 
> > MerlinShepherd said:
> ...


I do (and I love it), but I hope to change that!










Wish I had friends to go to lunch with like that! What's he do, just pack up all his goods and bring them along?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Oliverb said:
> 
> 
> > MerlinShepherd said:
> ...


I do (and I love it), but I hope to change that!










Wish I had friends to go to lunch with like that! What's he do, just pack up all his goods and bring them along?


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lovely one, and two more yet to be seen, the only thing I ever get to buy at lunchtime is lunch, I really must re-appraise my friends


----------

